# شوية ابتكارات مضحكة بالصور..



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2011)

*شوية ابتكارات مضحكة بالصور..
*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





=================


​


----------



## soso a (29 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *شوية ابتكارات مضحكة بالصور..*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه

كلهم حلوين 

بس اكترهم طبعا هى دى 

الرب يبارك حياتك كليمووووو


----------



## اليعازر (29 أبريل 2011)

*هههههه


فعلاً...الحاجة ام الاختراع :crazy_pil

شكرا كليمو.*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

دي ناس بتعرف تتصرف مش تضرب لخمة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أبريل 2011)

*حلووين قوي كلهم
خصوصا الاخت اللي بتذاكر دي
ميرسي كليموو​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههه
حلوة اوووي
مرسي ليك استاذي​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2011)

soso a
الاجمل مرورك
ميرسي


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2011)

اليعازر
شكرا لمرورك العطر


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا لمرورك العطر
يا بووووووووووووووووووووووب


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا لمرورك العطر
يا مايكل


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين اووووووي ياااااا كليمو 
دي ناااااااااس بتعرف تفكر
هههههههههههههههه

شكراً ليك 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههه

جمال جدا يا كليمو بجد

وخصوصا بتاعة الاسكوتر والعربية المربوطة فى الشجرة دى ههههههههه


----------



## 200madona (2 مايو 2011)

*ابتكارات جميلة شكرا كليمو  دى عالم بتفكر​*


----------



## النهيسى (2 مايو 2011)

فى منتهى الروعه

شكرااا

ههههههههه​


----------



## vb0xed (2 مايو 2011)

هههه 
صور جامده و حلوه


----------



## أنجيلا (4 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *شوية ابتكارات مضحكة بالصور..*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:t11::t11::t11:
*روعة يا كليمو*
*تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## عماد+سامى (4 مايو 2011)

صور جميلة انا يخصنى العربية لان الموتوسيكل بتاعي اتسرق


----------



## انريكي (4 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههه

بجد كلهم حلوين

شكرا لك


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوووي
> مرسي ليك استاذي​



ميرسي يا ملكة

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2011)

تاسوني
ميرسي كتير
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2011)

ميرسي يا  فوفو

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2011)

مادونا
مشكورة للمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2011)

ميرسي  عزيزي النهيسى

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2011)

عماد سامي

ميرسي 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2011)

انجيلا

ميرسي لمرورك

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2011)

vb0xed
ميرسي كتير
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2011)

انريكي
ميرسي كتير
الرب يباركك


----------

